# DC Control BOA - looking for feedback



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

woodhouse said:


> So after buying the wrong size boot at the beginning of the season, I found myself in the Wiredsport boot thread, which told me I needed to buy a full size smaller than what I had got originally
> 
> I went to my local shop today to try on some boots in a size 11 (I wear a sz 12 street shoe) to see how they fit
> 
> ...


The BOAs will be fine. If you happen to fray a cable out on them they'll send you a new one 2 day shipping or you might be able to find them in a local shop that does boot repair. I wreck boots generally and only broke a BOA lace once after about 120 days riding with them. 

My personal opinion, and especially because you said you'd prefer a stiffer boot, is go with the DC Judge. DC seems to be one of those companies that puts significantly more thought into their higher end products than the middle of their product line. Even though I haven't used the Controls before I can see a couple of things that were a weakness in the Judges a few generations back that they re-engineered for the Judges but still exist in the Control. The way the BOA laces are anchored into the flex point is one (puts a lot of stress on the anchors and the stitching), the single pull loop on the back is easy to rip off when you're pulling the boots on is another, just to point a couple out.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Crap, I was kind of hoping to hear some good things about these boots so I could snag them.
I did try on the dc judges, but I found the dc controls to be more comfortable. 

But at the end of the day I just want a good quality not entry level, mid - mid stiff boot.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I am able to get this boot for $178.55 out the door. They will hold it for 48 hours......

Assuming boots generally wont be on sale again until this time next year (they dont have pre season sales with new models do they?)
I think this is a great deal, for a boot that felt great on my foot with good heel hold.

Its either buy this now at a great price, or hold out until next year, what you guys think?


----------



## Minty22 (Mar 19, 2018)

For what it is worth as it might be too late but I have both the DC Controls and Judges as I could make my mind up on how stiff a boot I wanted but they both fitted perfectly and they ended up cost me about $180 (converting from £) for them both. Strangely because I have wide feet I found myself buying the same size DC snowboard boots as I would DC shoe. Initially I swayed more to the Judge for the performance but find myself going to the controls for all day riding due to softer comfort.

One thing to note is the Judge is narrower externally and a much more reduced foot print.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Minty22 said:


> For what it is worth as it might be too late but I have both the DC Controls and Judges as I could make my mind up on how stiff a boot I wanted but they both fitted perfectly and they ended up cost me about $180 (converting from £) for them both. Strangely because I have wide feet I found myself buying the same size DC snowboard boots as I would DC shoe. Initially I swayed more to the Judge for the performance but find myself going to the controls for all day riding due to softer comfort.
> 
> One thing to note is the Judge is narrower externally and a much more reduced foot print.


Thanks for the feedback, you arent too late, I actually held off on the Controls because I want a boot that is a tad stiffer, and the guys at the shop were telling me these wouldnt be a huge upgrade from the anthems i previously had

But even after trying on a few more pairs, I still think the controls were hands down the most comfortable best fitting boots

I tried on the 32 lashed double boa, which were decent, not nearly as comfortable as the controls, and tight to the paint of pain

Also tried on the k2 maysis which I loved, felt comfy like the controls and stiffer, but I got a weird pressure point on the top inside part of my foot, Also I noticed for the k2 in a size 11 they felt like I had more than enough room (im downsizing from a size 12) when compaired to other companies


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Just to hit a few things here:

-32 might have felt more stiff at first, but in my experience, 32 boots pack out and loosen up quite a bit. Not a fan of their build quality but thats just me.

-On the note of durability...I have had nothing but negative experiences with DC from street shoes to snow boots. Poor construction and not a damn thing has been done by their CS in any of the cases..FWIW, I'm not the type to go looking for hand outs when a product isnt 100% awesome. In one case, I asked them to help me out with a repair that I would have paid for..long delay and a whole lot of nothing when i finally got the response. The one time I tried to have a shop handle the warranty/repair process, the time line was quoted as ~ 2 months. No idea what the deal is, but I cant find a good reason to give them another shot. 

-I've had a few boots with BOA. No break issues. My brother did have one dial pop on him and a shop had it swapped and good as new in about 4 minutes.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> Just to hit a few things here:
> 
> -32 might have felt more stiff at first, but in my experience, 32 boots pack out and loosen up quite a bit. Not a fan of their build quality but thats just me.
> 
> ...


Hmm maybe i should steer clear of dc.... Anything you'd recommend i look into?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

woodhouse said:


> Hmm maybe i should steer clear of dc.... Anything you'd recommend i look into?




K2/ride are great for my feet. Just got a pair of sambas that I think I like but I need to finish breaking in before I make that call. 

Boots are tough. Especially if you’re trying to shop on a budget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I also have a DC Judge BOA and Gizmo (single BOA) boots and haven't had any issue with the BOA. The issue I have with them is the the inner lacing system. The clip they use to hold the laces suck balls. They fail after few days and need to be replaced unless you like to ride with heel lift.

Like another poster mentioned, their CS sucks too. I asked them to send me some replacement clips three years ago and I still haven't got them. I ended up replacing it with Burton clips from my old boot.


----------



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

kriegs13 said:


> Just to hit a few things here:
> 
> -32 might have felt more stiff at first, but in my experience, 32 boots pack out and loosen up quite a bit. Not a fan of their build quality but thats just me.
> 
> ...


I had a very different experience with their customer service. I popped the stitching on one of the BOA lace anchors in the boot (the one where the ankle flex point is, they since changed it so it's not as easy to do). I had a trip in a couple days and they just asked me to send them a photo of it, they called my local shop and had them set a pair aside for me, which was the next product year at that point, and then reimbursed the shop for them so I can get them the same day before leaving for the trip. They didn't even ask for the old ones back. One of the better customer service experiences I've had tbh.

I will say there was for sure a couple years there where their skate shoes and boots seemed to get a little sub par. I had soles of skate shoes separating a lot also in the same period. But the last couple years they seem to be back to normal. For me DCs or 32 are the only boots with a wide enough toe box to fit my spatuala feet. I mowed through a pair of Lashed boots and it kind of turned me off to the brand so DC is where I've been for a while. But if other boots fit your feet, I've always heard good about K2s.


----------

